# My first wall paper...



## XniJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I made my first BG for myself it was very easy but I was just messing around with Photoshop...

link: http://i.imgur.com/Oo3og.jpg

__
I want to make more back grounds :3 - give me an anime and I will try my best to make a background.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 12, 2012)

MORE LUCKY STAR.


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Black Rock shooter!


----------



## XniJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> MORE LUCKY STAR.





jarejare3 said:


> Black Rock shooter!



Source image?


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Warning Mega picture size


Spoiler
















I don't really know what you need, so care to tell me what else you need.


----------



## XniJ (Apr 12, 2012)

^Well from what I see the anime is really dark/demented . I just need a source image of the character (the image you want to see of her).

EDIT: Make sure it is high res. though.


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Ethevion (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice wallpaper. The only problem I noticed is that all of the stars are cut off on the right side.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't say I'm a fan of Lucky Star, so I'm this wallpaper obviously isn't going to do it for me.

I guess I can count my _lucky star_s that I did find a wallpaper I can appreciate.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 13, 2012)

now do konata


----------



## Supernova741 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish I had drawning talent :-(


----------



## XniJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I made this very fast - it is simple... I am going to improve on this one later :3...



Spoiler


----------



## RyukeDragon (Apr 26, 2012)

First, adding the logo of the anime adds little to the piece.

Second, your job of cutting out the images could have been done better. Try to use the path tool to create lines that follow the character, the magic wand isn't effective at getting that bit of white in armpits and places where hairs meet.

Third, that star in the background is a bit cut off on the side, try making a copy of the left side and flipping it.

It seems one of your background stars is on a layer above the character and a piece of it is covering a line from the hair. This is creating a discordance about which of the parts of the image is the focus.


----------

